# New GID powder!



## SKYWLKR (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wondering of every one has seen this?

http://glowinc.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=9


----------



## evanlocc (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes! about 2 weeks ago got the notice.

But most still wait to see end user review...


----------



## Vbeez (Feb 26, 2007)

Very interesting, looking forward to hear from cpf reviewer.


----------



## greenlight (Feb 26, 2007)

I wonder if there is a brightness limit for these products, or will they continue to get better?


----------



## SKYWLKR (Feb 26, 2007)

There is a bit of real good news for members of EDCforums too... you'll need to mosey over there for the Low Down.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to read some opinions on this new stuff!!


----------



## greenlight (Feb 26, 2007)

SKYWLKR said:


> There is a bit of real good news for members of EDCforums too... you'll need to mosey over there for the Low Down.


That's too cryptic for me.


----------



## Tritium (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't read it at EDC unless you are a member.


Thurmond


----------



## Skylighter (Feb 26, 2007)

*From the EDC Forums Announcement:*

It has been a while since Glow Inc. has released a new product. This one is big!!!

In Mid-March, Glow Inc. will be releasing a new Ultra Green Glow in the Dark Paint and Powder that is literally 50% brighter than our brightest product.

This new product should far surpass the brightness of any glow in the dark products available to the general public by any company.

You can view preliminary information here:
Pre-order Ultra Green Plus

We need our "regulars" to help us get the word out. To sweeten the deal, we are offering a 25% pre-order discount for pre-orders placed in February. The discount is only good for the soon to be released "Plus" products.

To get discount, type PRE (all caps) in the "coupon code" area of your checkout screen. You should see the discount immediately.

Feel free to ask questions on this forum.

On other important news, Glow Inc. will soon start emailing discount codes and information in the form of a monthly e-newsletter. I highly recommend everyone sign up. The signup page is at:

https://glowinc.com/ssl/news-signup.htm


----------



## Nitroz (Feb 26, 2007)

Order placed!

I will compare the new stuff to the old green paint. Thanks!


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 26, 2007)

What would be cool is a GID powder that can hold a brighter charge over a longer period of time 

Do the new ultra greens hold a brighter charge after some time or do they also drop to the same levels after some time?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm going to have to check some of this out. :thumbsup:

LEDCandle brought up a good point. We need some "eneloop" glow powder! LOL. BTW I find Aqua won't drop like green does, and will outglow it after some time.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Isaac, yup, 'eneloop' powder is what we need  

I find my blues outlast my greens in the mid-term (ard 1.5-2hrs), but at about 4-5 hrs and longer, the greens still seem more visible to my dark adapted eyes.


----------



## flashfan (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW! I just have to have some of this stuff. Will this extra-bright powder/paint be coming out in other colors, too?


----------



## greenlight (Feb 26, 2007)

Damn, now I have to do some more glow mods...


----------



## Skylighter (Feb 26, 2007)

Nitroz, I look forward to hearing your thoughts on the new vs. the old.

LEDCandle, the new product will take slightly longer to charge, but will hold the charge for longer.

IsaacHayes, When you say the Blue lasts longer than the Green, are you speaking of our products? The Ultra Green should be brighter than the Ultra Blue throughout its decay cycle.

flashfan, We will be releasing a variety of new products in 2007. But none of them have the new brightness as much as the new Ultra Green.

greenlight, Yeah, you have been slacking lately. We need some new pics for the GID Projects thread.

Have fun guys and make sure you sign up for the newsletter.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 26, 2007)

Skylighter, I haven't compared your green vs aqua side by side (at least not yet I dont think?) So I'm not sure. But I do know my eye responds better to the aqua than the lime green, so that may have something to do with it too. I need to check this out further.


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm I need to order more anyway 

Mac


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 27, 2007)

Danny, I'll try some of yours again. 

TBH, I bought one of those handy 1/2 Oz bottles last fall, and while you use an agent that keeps it better suspended, I did find that the CP2-06 Yellow Green paint I got from riskreactor.com was noticeably brighter. 

In part this was because I let their bottle of suspended powder/laquer mix sit for a while, and suctioned off about 1/3-1/2 of the perfectly clear laquer top volume layer that separated from the glow powder layer...so I basically had a more concentrated remainder batch per drop used...but even flashing with a torch light, theirs was notably brighter in original bottle, side by side with yours.


----------



## Skylighter (Feb 27, 2007)

I dont like getting involved with comparing our companies product against others. In fact, it is an official company policy that we dont discuss this.

But the last time I checked, our product painted brighter than RR. Of course, if you want literally the brightest possible paint, then buy our new product in powder form and mix it in a high ratio (about 4lbs/gallon) into our medium. I can assure you that it would be almost virtually impossible to make something brighter.

Danny


----------



## Tritium (Feb 27, 2007)

PREorder placed.


Thurmond


----------



## greenlight (Feb 27, 2007)

Skylighter said:


> Of course, if you want literally the brightest possible paint, then buy our new product in powder form and mix it in a high ratio (about 4lbs/gallon) into our medium. I can assure you that it would be almost virtually impossible to make something brighter.
> 
> Danny



Would adding glow powder (of a lesser brightness) to your ultra green paint make it glow less or more? 

Can the ready mixed paint handle significantly more dry powder? 

Since I don't have any paint yet, how well does the powder remain in suspension? I find that using other mediums the powder can get stuck to the bottom.


----------



## Skylighter (Feb 27, 2007)

greenlight said:


> Would adding glow powder (of a lesser brightness) to your ultra green paint make it glow less or more? .


 
In most cases adding an lower grade pigment to a paint made with higher grade pigment will lower the brightness. Only particles that have direct line of site to the surface will charge and glow. Therefore, you would probably block the good pigment with the cheap pigment. The exception would be for extremely thin paint jobs or if the original paint had a very low ratio.





greenlight said:


> Can the ready mixed paint handle significantly more dry powder?


 
Yes, our paints are mixed at a ratio of 2lb/g. It can handle up to about 5lb/g. But you run into the "law of diminishing returns". For example, 4lb/g mix is only about 5-15% brighter than 2lb/g.



greenlight said:


> Since I don't have any paint yet, how well does the powder remain in suspension? I find that using other mediums the powder can get stuck to the bottom.


 
That exact technical problem is the major reason our medium is relatively expensive. Our mediums were designed specifically for glow paints and they do not seperate or fall out of suspension. Unfortunately, it is expensive to manufacture a paint that has that ability.

If you havent used our paint, I would highly suggest that you buy some clear medium and play around with mixing your own glow paint. I think you will be pleasantly suprised.


----------



## Nitroz (Feb 27, 2007)

Skylighter said:


> If you havent used our paint, I would highly suggest that you buy some clear medium and play around with mixing your own glow paint. I think you will be pleasantly suprised.




I have mixed powder in different types of mediums. I must say that whatever you use, it does work really well.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 28, 2007)

PP SENT!


----------



## erckgillis (Feb 28, 2007)

PRE code not working...or discount already applied? Still Feb today...

*The promotional code you entered does not apply to items in your cart.*​ 


Order Summary
ProductQtyPriceStatusTotalOptions 
PTUGUltra Green Glow in the Dark PaintSize : 1/2 Fl. Oz.$9.98$9.98



 
PDUGUltra Green Glow in the Dark PowderSize : 1/4 Ounce$2.19$2.19



 







Sales and Discounts
























Coupon Code:



PRE































Order Total












Merchandise Total: $12.17












Order Total: $12.17












Tax and Shipping Not Included


----------



## lasercrazy (Feb 28, 2007)

erckgillis said:


> PRE code not working...or discount already applied? Still Feb today...
> 
> *The promotional code you entered does not apply to items in your cart.*​
> 
> ...


 Use the link in the first post. It looks like you have the wrong stuff in your cart.


----------



## COMMANDR (Feb 28, 2007)

Skylighter, PREorder placed for 4 oz's of Ultra Green Plus powder via Paypal.
Looking forward to trying the new stuff out. 50% brighter you say. I got a few 
lights I been meaning to glow mod. 

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Pila_Power (Feb 28, 2007)

Pre-order sent!!

Thanks Danny!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah gotta use the link in the thread.

The stuff will say PLUS in the title of the powder/paint.

It's 8:15pm Central time here... still feb.. hurry guys!


----------



## erckgillis (Mar 1, 2007)

duh,

was the link...no go...what's up now.

Ed


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am getting flooded with emails today from CPF and EDCF asking if it is too late to preorder with discount. If you are late and still want to order, go ahead. We will leave the discount in place for another week.

If you want future discount codes, subscribe to our newsletter.

https://glowinc.com/ssl/news-signup.htm


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for that discount.....it was nice to see with my order.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 6, 2007)

When is this stuff gonna start shipping?


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 7, 2007)

As per the original post, the best date I can give you is Mid-March. Let me assure you, we want to ship this new product as early as possible.

I am hoping that when you guys get the new stuff in hand, you will think that it is the greatest stuff on Earth. Then you will talk about it everywhere on the Internet. Glow Inc sells out completely by April and I get a raise. So the faster all this happens, the faster I get my raise.

BTW, with permission, I have left the option open for you guys to still get the Preorder price with the coupon code PRE. But we will be shutting this down in a few days.


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 7, 2007)

I got in on it 
Might make some glowstickies and try out...

Danny, they probably ARE the brightest starting glow products around, but as I said, if the glow can last longer at a higher brightness (tritium replacement!!), then you'll have your raise and stuff and go on to rule the world :devil:


----------



## COMMANDR (Mar 7, 2007)

Boy oh boy I can't wait to see want this stuff can do. Looking for small molds to cast glowpowder/water clear epoxy into interesting shapes. I have done this with the old glowpowder and it turned out quite well. I will try to post some pics as soon as I find some time. Anyone have a source for small molds??? 


Gary


----------



## Tritium (Mar 7, 2007)

COMMANDR said:


> Boy oh boy I can't wait to see want this stuff can do. Looking for small molds to cast glowpowder/water clear epoxy into interesting shapes. I have done this with the old glowpowder and it turned out quite well. I will try to post some pics as soon as I find some time. Anyone have a source for small molds???
> 
> 
> Gary


 
Two Words. Hobby Lobby!

Thurmond


----------



## COMMANDR (Mar 7, 2007)

Great idea Tritium, I will have to stop and check it out on the way home from work.

Gary


----------



## Christoph (Mar 7, 2007)

PP sent for preorder of paint and powder.
C


----------



## DUQ (Mar 7, 2007)

I've never ordered any powder before, how far does the 1/4 oz go? Is is just enough to use in a couple of flashlights such as around Lux's?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 7, 2007)

Hmm. I might have to stop by hobby lobby myself...

DUQ 1/4oz will do a couple flashlights/etc just fine. But after shipping cost your better off just getting a full oz or more. That way you can do other projects too after you find out how cool it is!

Never had powder before? Well this stuff is even better than the current stuff (which rocks) so you should be blown away.


----------



## DUQ (Mar 8, 2007)

Well I just ordered 1oz. Shipping was the same as a 1/4oz. Has anyone used this new stuff yet?


----------



## Tritium (Mar 8, 2007)

DUQ said:


> Well I just ordered 1oz. Shipping was the same as a 1/4oz. Has anyone used this new stuff yet?


 
It isn't shipping yet. It is a Pre-Order.

Thurmond


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 8, 2007)

DUQ said:


> Well I just ordered 1oz. Shipping was the same as a 1/4oz. Has anyone used this new stuff yet?



1 oz is only 2 tablespoons. I don't think it's out yet.


----------



## Tidra (Mar 8, 2007)

PAYPAL sent for 2x 1oz glow powder
Iztok


----------



## DUQ (Mar 8, 2007)

Doh! I ordered the wrong one, emailed skylighter.


----------



## DaveNagy (Mar 8, 2007)

I ordered some of the new paint a few weeks back, and now I'm starting to regret not purchasing some powder at the same time. I _could_ make a seperate order for the powder, but I'm sure I'd pay more in shipping. Is there any way I could add some powder to my current order?

Also, a question: Do you think this "super bright" glow powder will ever be available in one of the blue shades? I'm thinking of doing one of those star fields on the ceiling, and while I'm all about brightness, I'd guess that blue stars would be somewhat more realistic looking than green ones.


----------



## DUQ (Mar 8, 2007)

Send an email to Skylighter. He should be able to fix your order and it hasnt shipped yet. I had to order the powder due to international hazmat laws.


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 9, 2007)

DaveNagy said:


> Is there any way I could add some powder to my current order?
> 
> Also, a question: Do you think this "super bright" glow powder will ever be available in one of the blue shades? I'm thinking of doing one of those star fields on the ceiling, and while I'm all about brightness, I'd guess that blue stars would be somewhat more realistic looking than green ones.


 
Send an email to [email protected] with your order number and any changes you want. I am sure Carin will fix you right up.

No, we dont have a new mega-blue right around the corner. But we are constantly working on improving all of our products. BTW, most professional star murals are done with Ultra Blue.

If you guys want any more stuff on the preorder deal, please get it through the gate now.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 9, 2007)

DaveNagy said:


> I ordered some of the new paint a few weeks back, and now I'm starting to regret not purchasing some powder at the same time. I _could_ make a seperate order for the powder, but I'm sure I'd pay more in shipping. Is there any way I could add some powder to my current order?
> 
> Also, a question: Do you think this "super bright" glow powder will ever be available in one of the blue shades? I'm thinking of doing one of those star fields on the ceiling, and while I'm all about brightness, I'd guess that blue stars would be somewhat more realistic looking than green ones.




I have this on my ceiling, it's the entire summer sky with the constellations. Was a lot of work for the artist. Anyway, if you are looking at the ceiling, you can see the green dots, and if you don't know what they are it look strange. The glowing stars look awesome, and you don't notice the greeness of the dots, just the brightness. 

There is an airbrush of the milky way across the middle of the ceiling, and a couple of nice shooting stars... maybe I'll take a pic tonight for you.


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 9, 2007)

greenlight said:


> I have this on my ceiling, it's the entire summer sky with the constellations. Was a lot of work for the artist. Anyway, if you are looking at the ceiling, you can see the green dots, and if you don't know what they are it look strange. The glowing stars look awesome, and you don't notice the greeness of the dots, just the brightness.
> 
> There is an airbrush of the milky way across the middle of the ceiling, and a couple of nice shooting stars... maybe I'll take a pic tonight for you.




I would like to see this!

I plan to do something like this in my basement.


----------



## DaveNagy (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, I'd like to see that as well. I'm guessing that it will be quite difficult to photograph properly. I've looked, but haven't found many actual photos on the net. Mostly just really, _really_ bad fakes. 

Maybe 'greenlight' should start a new thread. I have some questions about starfield stencils and such, but don't want to derail this thread.


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Mar 10, 2007)

DaveNagy said:


> I've looked, but haven't found many actual photos on the net. Mostly just really, _really_ bad fakes.


 
Wow, that website just jumped out of 1985! I really CAN't believe my eyes.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 10, 2007)

greenlight said:


> I have this on my ceiling, it's the entire summer sky with the constellations. Was a lot of work for the artist. Anyway, if you are looking at the ceiling, you can see the green dots, and if you don't know what they are it look strange. The glowing stars look awesome, and you don't notice the greeness of the dots, just the brightness.
> 
> There is an airbrush of the milky way across the middle of the ceiling, and a couple of nice shooting stars... maybe I'll take a pic tonight for you.



I can't even imagine what this is like. How much detail did they do? Is it like some wallpaper prints you glue up there?


----------



## Mr. Blue (Mar 10, 2007)

Danny, it's brighter than the old stuff? Impossible....order coming.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 10, 2007)

DaveNagy said:


> Yes, I'd like to see that as well. I'm guessing that it will be quite difficult to photograph properly. I've looked, but haven't found many actual photos on the net. Mostly just really, _really_ bad fakes.
> 
> Maybe 'greenlight' should start a new thread. I have some questions about starfield stencils and such, but don't want to derail this thread.



I'll take some pics tonight and start a new thread, and link to it from this one. 

It's a really nice starfield that you want to show off to your guests. The artist had a projector to get the stars right, and he spent 6 hours hand painting each star. I think he even used a compass to line up the constellations for N/S. He did have a special tool to apply the dots, but I never saw it, and for all I know it was just a chopstick.

It was during the 80s, so the gid isn't very bright. And I have cracks from earthquakes or settling and I haven't painted the room yet partially because I don't want to paint over the starfield!

For the really compulsive, this could be a fun project. Here are some planetarium items on Ebay. There are different products, likely one of them will project a nice starfield to copy. Maybe someone has one that they can review?

The one drawback with the stars is that you have to charge them to show them off, but you also need to get your guest(s) to prepare for the viewing. This usually means leaving them in a dark room while the stars are charging so their eyes become dark adapted. Then you turn off all the lights and lead them into the viewing room thru the darkened house. It's kind of awkward, but the results are worth it.

Here's a link to the company that does this.. I think the guy in the video is actually the person who did our living room. Here's the full package.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL....that is like venturing into an Amway website...but one of the cheesiest websites I have been at in a long time. That dude should pay someone some money to do some web designing. I still have no idea what he is trying to sell for $5,000 but anyway, I can imagine there is some glow powder on the ceiling that resembles the stars.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Mar 12, 2007)

order placed.
any idea when the ultra plus powder and paint will ship?


----------



## DaveNagy (Mar 13, 2007)

Carin at GlowInc told me (earlier today) that they _hope_ to start shipping in "a week."


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 13, 2007)

Sweet....I'll experiment which looks best with the ceiling Star Stencils linked in the other thread.


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 14, 2007)

Dear pre-order customers:

We thought we would have the new product available on Friday. But we have hit a snag external to our company that has delayed the process about two weeks. If you have worked with us for a while, you know that we are usually very good about meeting our delivery deadlines. We apologize for this delay in releasing the new product.

If anyone that made a pre-order would like a refund, please feel free to contact us at [email protected]. Otherwise, we promise to acquire and ship as fast as we possibly can.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 15, 2007)

Hm... seeing the Star feild celing thread I think I might want to add some more items to my pre order...

I started a Fiber optic dome ,but it has not been completed and I realy dont want to cut into my celing...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 15, 2007)

Skylighter said:


> Dear pre-order customers:
> 
> We thought we would have the new product available on Friday. But we have hit a snag external to our company that has delayed the process about two weeks. If you have worked with us for a while, you know that we are usually very good about meeting our delivery deadlines. We apologize for this delay in releasing the new product.
> 
> If anyone that made a pre-order would like a refund, please feel free to contact us at [email protected]. Otherwise, we promise to acquire and ship as fast as we possibly can.



Thanks for the update, Danny. I think we are all used to delays with various new things here on CPF. I'm sure most all of us are cool, but that is a class act to even offer the refund.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 15, 2007)

I wonder if particle size has anything to do with the increased glow of the new product.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe, but I think it is more related to the Plutonium infusion process.


----------



## Pila_Power (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought it might have been the flux capacitor in the reactor.... ahh it's an oldie but a goodie.

Carry on....


----------



## greenLED (Mar 15, 2007)

Pila_Power said:


> I thought it might have been the flux capacitor


Definitely the flux capacitor!
:lolsign:


----------



## bridaw (Mar 20, 2007)

FYI - I just purchased some paint and powder today and the "PRE" discount pricing is still good.


----------



## chesterqw (Mar 21, 2007)

woah..... 

i think i could get blinded by the light coming out 

paint my bike with that!!!!

dang visible on the roads hehe.


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 26, 2007)

The Ultra Green Plus powder just arrived on the dock. I tested a sample and it is looking great. We have 750 lbs of pre-orders to fill. We are hoping to have them all in the mail by Thursday.

I am interested to hear what you guys think of the new products. I encourage you to post thoughts and opinions on the forums. Post any project pictures to the GID project thread.

Greenlight,

The new powder is a slightly larger particle size, but that only accounts for a small percent of the increased brightness. The majority of the brightness increase is attributed to a new manufacturing process that has a tighter integration.

Finally, a big thanks to everyone for being patient.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 26, 2007)

WOOOO HOO!

So it's still strontium just more efficiently packaged? Cool.

I can't wait to do another mag bezel with this, and make some glow tabs!!! (I will post in the project thread).

Now I can use my old powder up on other projects and save the new stuff for flashlights lol


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome! Ready and waiting to test this between the old and new paint and post results.

Thanks!

Let us know when the rest of the colors get the bump...hoping.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 26, 2007)

The following package was shipped to you via the U.S. Postal Service: Impatience. Can't wait.


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 27, 2007)

The entire staff stayed late last night packing the orders. 

About 10pm, Carin asked me to come into the packing room. They had a 5 gallon pale of the new green open. It had been charging from a 75 watt regular ceiling fixture for about 30 minutes. She turned off the light. I was surprised, I think I said "Holy Cow". She said, "We call it the nuclear reactor".

I am so excited about the possibilities for this new green.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 27, 2007)

How can this NOT be accompanied with pictures!!!!


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 27, 2007)

SKYWLKR said:


> How can this NOT be accompanied with pictures!!!!


 
Hehe, we are all exhausted here just trying to get the orders filled. I will see if I can snap a picture tonight.

Also today or tommorow will be the first Glow Inc Newsletter written by me and including a special offer (hint, hint). Sign up now or be in the dark.

I know, I know, bad pun.


----------



## DUQ (Mar 27, 2007)

:rock: Cant wait to get this stuff. My newly finished tri lux is ready and waiting.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I signed up for the newsletter. Gmail is down right now so I can't check! gah!
Man, now I wish I had ordered more!!


----------



## greenlight (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd like to see the UV photos of the 'filling room'. I bet the whole place looks radioactive.


----------



## Tritium (Mar 27, 2007)

Royal blue and UV Flashlights charged and waiting.

Thurmond


----------



## Eskimonio (Mar 27, 2007)

bridaw said:


> FYI - I just purchased some paint and powder today and the "PRE" discount pricing is still good.


 
As of today CPF coupon code seems to be dead - took $.01 off order total.


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 27, 2007)

Eskimonio said:


> As of today CPF coupon code seems to be dead - took $.01 off order total.


 
Yep, we shut that off this past weekend to be fair to the people that had paid in advance. All I have to say is.......Did you get the newsletter? There are new deals to be had!

Danny


----------



## DUQ (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice deal in the newsletter.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 28, 2007)

Sky, where is the table that shows comparative brightnesses over time on your site? I couldn't find it. Gotta link? Are the number on it representative of the new 50%+ product?


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 28, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> Sky, where is the table that shows comparative brightnesses over time on your site? I couldn't find it. Gotta link? Are the number on it representative of the new 50%+ product?


 
We havent measured the new pigment over time yet.


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 29, 2007)

Just got mine and wow is this stuff bright!


----------



## luigi (Mar 29, 2007)

Pictures, pictures, pictures, pictures!!!!!

Luigi


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 29, 2007)

Nothing yet today. Hopefully soon before the newsletter special runs out in case I need/want more!


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 29, 2007)

I signed up but didn't get a newsletter. What's the special?


----------



## Meduza (Mar 29, 2007)

i also signed up but didnt recive a newsletter...


----------



## luigi (Mar 29, 2007)

Meduza said:


> i also signed up but didnt recive a newsletter...



Check your Spam folder, sometimes newsletters are tagged as Spam by email filters. 

Luigi


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 30, 2007)

Anyone who has signed up for the newsletter and not received it, please send me an email to [email protected] so that I can investigate. I will also send you a copy.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 30, 2007)

email sent


----------



## Mr. Blue (Mar 30, 2007)

got mine and it looks crazy ...just the powder in light is creepy bright!
thanks Danny!!!!


----------



## alanmalk (Mar 30, 2007)

It isn't just "glow-in-the-dark" - its also glow-in-the-light!

This shot of the paint version was taken after a couple of minutes exposure to direct sunlight. The photograph was in my normal workroom light consisting of 1 partially open window shade, 75 watts overhead lamp and 25 watts reading lamp at 3 feet.

Picture worth some words for sure... 






(sorry gents. I used "localhost" for the picture URL. Looks really neat - Honest. Seems I need to upload the photo to a public site first. Bear with me - just a posting beginner, as was pointed out.)


----------



## greenlight (Mar 30, 2007)

That's pretty [email protected]! I hope mine comes today.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 30, 2007)

Man you guys are killing me!!! Nothing today!! It better come Saturday!! Waaah!


----------



## luigi (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm switching status
From: patiently waiting 
To: maniac desperation

I have epoxy, silicon sealer, some acrilic tubes and some glass tubes ready to create some glowrings and check which one works better.

Luigi


----------



## COMMANDR (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh man, I hope I get my order today. The stuff looks awesome. Can't wait.

Gary


----------



## zapper (Mar 30, 2007)

I just got my two bottles of the paint yesterday. You definitely need a clear nail polish type sealer and it is definitely better if you paint over a white background as well.

I painted the black plastic on my car key on one side. It could be seen after charging for 1 minute but not very dramatic. It did look cool though. I then used some on top of some white painted surface and it made quite a noticeable difference. It is very granular like coarse sandpaper and I was able to rub a lot off with my fingers after drying overnight hence the need for a protective sealer.

Now, I don't want to have to paint everything white before painting again with this. I don't necessarily want everything I want to see in the dark painted white either.

As far as the visible strength goes, it's not overwhelming. After hitting the bottle (and not in the good way...:drunk: ) with my L2D-CE on Turbo for 3-4 minutes and the other with an UV light, they did look pretty bright like in the photo in the previous post. Bright enough even to read by and navigate in the dark immediately after. I left one in the kitchen "charging" for ~2-3 hours before putting it on the nightstand. It was brighter than my digital alarm clock for a while. After about 4 hours there wasn't much glow left and the key that I had painted wasn't visible at all.

I don't have any other type of glow paint or powder to compare against so pictures are really not very helpful. I'll try a few more things today and maybe take pictures compared to my watch or fishing rod.


Conclusion: In my unprofessional, unscientific laymen viewpoint I find it could be useful in certain conditions by some people but it didn't really grab me by the short curlys and make me say "Whoa!” I do though think it is a fair product for a fair price and thanks for the opportunity to buy some. 
YMMV.  :candle: :thinking: :shrug:


----------



## Mr. Blue (Mar 31, 2007)

it got my short and curlies....
I have a Fenix LOPCDE model, the AAA one...at the tail, there is a protected 3mm? diameter area, about 1mm? deep. I had painted the "recess" with the original glow paint, adding layer after layer till it was nicely built up. The light got charged at night and would glow til morning, but after a couple hours with not much intensity other than to know it was there. (BTW, edc'ing the light didn't affect the paint, no clear coat required)...
Well, I applied one layer of the ultra+ on top of my old paint yesterday. When charged up, I could read the ingredients on a salad dressing bottle-in full darkness, held from a few inches away. It is silly bright. It stayed brighter ALL night than the old stuff was when just about fully charged. I do not believe it was just the additional layer of paint, it was the paint....One of my original unused bottles next to the new stuff made it clear....the new stuff flat out rocks!!!

Now don't get me wrong, the original stuff isn't "bad", it was the best I have ever used, until the big dog came into town. I can't wait to try the powder next.

Now I guess I will use the old stuff as the base layers and the new stuff for the top coat, or for less important tasks...or just give it to the kids!


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, there just seemed something wrong with paying more for freight than for the product so I've got some coming halfway around the world by surface mail. I'm not in that much of a hurry - got too much to play with already. I have a Phantom of the Opera GID T-shirt that I can read with quite easily when it's fully charged, so this will be a nice addition.

Zapper, don't forget "Veni, Vedi, Visa - I came, I saw, I shopped".

Mr Blue, I take it that the halflife hasn't suffered? (Does GID powder have a halflife or is it some other order of decay?)


----------



## zapper (Mar 31, 2007)

My four year old and fifteen year old girls really like it and I think most people will be happy with the quality of the product. The older one is going to use it as nail polish over white polish. I think it has just been overhyped and I personally expected a little more. It is a fine product at a fine price that works as advertised and I do appreciate the chance to buy it and use. I will use it and not complain as it is very bright initially as I said before. I'm going to use it on some lures for night fishing so I can "recharge" it frequently as I deem necessary.


----------



## Samhain73 (Mar 31, 2007)

Got it today! It is noticeable how much brighter it is than the old paint, and the powder seems to be much brighter. I like it a lot. But, how durable is the regular paint compared to the all weather one? In my excitement, I ordered the regular paint instead of the all weather. I'll be using it to paint knife handles, and some tools.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Mar 31, 2007)

Torch Boy,
the stuff stays so bright that I am flabbergasted....with a bright charge source, it just stomps....(IMHO)


----------



## greenlight (Mar 31, 2007)

Didn't make it here today (Saturday). It's been 5 days. I'll try to be more patient. I don't even NEED the paint, but I WANT it.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 31, 2007)

Same here greenlight. I feel your pain!!


----------



## Skylighter (Mar 31, 2007)

Just FYI,

The last of the batches went out early Wednesday morning. I think all of the powder only orders went out Tuesday. Also, they sent emails as they mailed each order. So you may want to check your spam folders.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 31, 2007)

Skylighter said:


> Also, they sent emails as they mailed each order. So you may want to check your spam folders.


I'd already found it (by chance) in my Junk folder, so yes, good advice. The main reason for why it was junked was "Message has X-MailingID header" (with a weighting of 2.8).


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 1, 2007)

edited...after shaking up old and new bottles and being careful to expose both to equal light...I agree this is the same as the previous batch I got. I had not exposed both equally with my previous comment.


----------



## bridaw (Apr 1, 2007)

I put pure blue and ultra plus green powder in color changing (from body heat) silly putty tonight. Really neat. The glow changes color as the pure blue fades out and leaves the green to glow.


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, I got a very pleasant surprise in today's mail. I ordered the powders just after midnight on Friday morning and they're here already. The only way faster would have been a three day courier, costing about ten times as much. Normally even airmail takes a full ten days, and I selected surface shipping! Somebody got something right.

I haven't even thought of where to get some clear nail polish. I really wasn't expecting this stuff for another month.

The ultra blue powder has a stronger green tinge in daylight than I was expecting. The daylight orange is a nice fluoro - I know someone who should love that. And the purple glow is definitely a lovely colour.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 3, 2007)

Ultrablue is more like aqua/cyan. The pure blue is the deep blue, but dimmer. Aqua/ultrablue is my fav.


----------



## DUQ (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow thats fast torchboy. I too got my ulta green plus powder in the mail today. This is my first powder I've played with but damn its bright and glows forever. I already used some on a knife and on a skull bead. Pics will come later one. Now I need to get more colours.


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 3, 2007)

I got some pure blue as well - quite nice glow colour, but that purple is really something (brightness aside).

FWIW that took just under 5.5 days including a weekend, and was shipped the day before I ordered it - maybe that's why it got here so quick. (Aren't time zones wonderful.)

I notice there's not as much powder in the 1oz ultra green bag as in the 1oz economy green. Is it a bit denser or are weights approximate?


----------



## Pila_Power (Apr 3, 2007)

You got some scales there Kiwi?

I used to bag up all sorts of GID powder and generally they were all similar but I noticed that some types were slightly heavier than others - possibly determined by what medium the GID material was mixed/cut with.

I used some light-weight digital scales with mine.

If you paid for an ounce, weigh it and check.

I wouldn't bother too much if it's out by a little bit, but that's just me. Maybe customs got themselves a cool sample amount hehe. 

I made it usual practice to give a bit extra, but not so much that it would send you broke in the long term.


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 4, 2007)

I tried earlier with the (spring-based) kitchen scales but the needle just moved a millimetre and that's hardly accurate enough. I've just tracked down some slightly more accurate scales, but it's still only good enough to say "about an ounce". They do seem to have about the same weight in the hand.

Ha ha about the customs folk, the bag is still sealed. I don't feel short-changed, I was just curious. I think I remember Danny saying the stuff is quite dense.


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 4, 2007)

FYI,

The density of the different powders vary greatly. Therefore, an ounce of the various powders will have massively different volumes.

We allow an error rate of 2/100's of an ounce. About 10% of the bags are remeasured by our Shipping Manager, Carin. I can assure you that the fillers fear Carin finding a mis-measured bag.


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 4, 2007)

That's great to know Danny. Thanks.


----------



## Pila_Power (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Danny, I was wondering something...

I got my special deal order from the email flyer before my pre-pay order, which is ok - I assume the prepay order is still coming enroute.

My question is; I ordered 1 x pure blue, 1 x ultra blue on the specials order with the sample ultra green plus, but the baggie with the green is labelled ultra green - without the 'plus'.

Do I have the wrong green?

Also, should I be expecting the pre-pay ultra green plus in the mail seperately too?

Sorry for the questions Danny!

Cheers,

Tim.

*EDIT: Order ID for this delivery was: 7967.*


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 4, 2007)

Pila,

You may want to call Carin tommorow at the office to make sure everything is straight. The pre-order's went out first, so that one may be lost in the mail. You can reach her at 410-551-4874 between 10am and 4pm EST.

All Ultra Green that has gone out in the past 2 weeks has been PLUS. We have been out of regular Ultra Green for about a month. Some of them are mislabled without the plus.


----------



## Pila_Power (Apr 4, 2007)

Cool, no worries then - as long as it has been mislabeled...

I'm not sure of the time difference between here and there but I'll try to find an invoice/order reference for you guys regarding the pre-order part.

It would be the same address as my other order.

I'll be in touch possibly after Easter break.

Thanks for your attention on this Danny!

Tim.


----------



## Pila_Power (Apr 4, 2007)

*Email Sent:* to danny.firework.org (Only address I have for you?) with payment receipt details.

Thanks,

Tim.


----------

